# New from Calgary, AB



## Cyrus2 (Feb 28, 2003)

Myself and my beautiful Cyrus would like to say hello. I read all the interesting stories from the cat forum to him, and he is very impressed. Cyrus is light grey, long haired with blue eyes.

I also share my home with 2 anoles (little lizards) whom Cyrus finds exceptionally interesting, but he doesn't trust them. He has been inspecting the anoles for quite some time, and will come out with a report to the council next month.  

Cyrus would like to know how to indicate his age on the cat forum - some of you have Jr. Cat or Tom Cat, with a certain amount of the cat faces highlighted and he would like to be placed under a category as well.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi! As you post more messages on the forum your ranking changes. It has nothing to do with the age of your cat. It simply shows how many messages you have posted.


----------

